# WiFi

## _

!!!  ,       !   ,             -!!     200       9 -               -      -( + -  )          !!!    :             -     (          ..)                  !!!    ???        ???             ??   ,            -  ???!!!

----------


## admin

,      ASUS  8  9-,   5-,       200-300 .  5-    ,    1    .

----------


## _

> ,      ASUS  8  9-,   5-,       200-300 .  5-    ,    1    .

         4 2 8 0 2 8 4 6 5
 !!!

----------


## admin

,      .

----------


## rust

.      . 
             .     + .
        ,  -  . 
 ,  .

----------


## _

> .      . 
>              .     + .
>         ,  -  . 
>  ,  .

             +    c  +   ???         ???   !!!

----------


## rust

+,      WIFI  .
 ?

----------


## admin

.   ASUS WL-HDD 2.5 IEEE 802.11g            (   WiFi).

----------


## rust

100       ... ,  ....

----------


## _

> .   ASUS WL-HDD 2.5 IEEE 802.11g            (   WiFi).

             ??? 
 ,        ???            -  100/!!!

----------


## 23q

+  ,       ,    -       !  ..    ,  20 \,  . 
2 - (  - )+

----------


## _

!!!                      200-250           /!!!       4 2 8 0 2 8 4 6 5

----------


## admin

> !!!                      200-250           /!!!       4 2 8 0 2 8 4 6 5

      ?   ,        ,  ,  ,      :
1. ̳  
2. ̳    (      ).
3.     ,    . 
 ,    ,         .

----------


## _

!!!     5               ...

----------


## rust

> !!!                      200-250           /!!!       4 2 8 0 2 8 4 6 5

      4  
 ....

----------


## admin

> !!!     5               ...

         .

----------


## 23q

+     -   ,    200 -100     , 10  .    -        ,  -    .  , 200   ,         ,         ...
            -296.         ( 30-50),    4     1,2 . 
   500 .   500  10 . 100   200 .       250 ,       .
  -  ,       "n" (   - ),           - ,      !(50   )
   -         - 150  ..
                       .     ,                ,   .      100%- ...    8- .

----------


## _

( )      100 (     )      180,    90              !!!              200  *1,5-2 + 1  2 *70(140)       400-500!!!    -        *400-500 + *350(   ""   (350),        )+  -   *200+   (  2,4)*50                 = 1000!!!   ,  ???
            ,     -    ...   ...    -   ..     . .!!!

----------


## rust

50   .       +   .       . 
"   -   ."

----------


## 23q

> ( )      100 (     )      180,    90              !!!              200  *1,5-2 + 1  2 *70(140)       400-500!!!    -        *400-500 + *350(   ""   (350),        )+  -   *200+   (  2,4)*50                 = 1000!!!   ,  ???
>             ,     -    ...   ...    -   ..     . .!!!

           90 ...
           (      )       100 .
          .
  - -           -  9- ,       ...        ?

----------

